# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Où l’on entr’aperçoit la taille de Steam

## Ivan Le Fou

Texte extrait de la rubrique "Au Coin du Jeu",
Canard PC n°331, du 16 janvier
*Nous sommes au lendemain de Noël. Toute l'industrie du jeu vidéo est occupée à se vanter à coups de chiffres de ventes mirobolants et de dépassements de records. Toute? Non! La société Valve résiste encore et toujours à la transparence. Et la vie n'est pas facile pour les vaillants bataillons des camps retranchés d'Origin, GoG ou Uplay.*

Tout le monde sait que Steam est le leader incontesté de la distribution numérique des jeux PC. Il est de notoriété publique que le service de Valve s'octroie environ 70% de parts de marché. Et pourtant, personne en dehors de Valve, n'avait jusqu'ici une idée précise du chiffre d'affaire de Steam.
Valve n'est en effet pas une société cotée en Bourse, et selon la loi américaine, absolument rien ne l'oblige à publier ses chiffres, considérés couverts par le secret des affaires (contrairement, théoriquement, à la France qui oblige à rendre public un minimum). De fait, Valve ne donne jamais aucun élément financier.
Oh certes, des estimations ont circulé, faites par différents cabinets d'analystes et de consultants, sans qu'on sache vraiment le degré de confiance qu'elles méritaient. Pour 2010, on donnait ainsi le chiffre d'affaire de Valve autour de 800 millions de dollars, tout compris (revenus de Steam et de ses propres jeux). Pour entretenir le mythe sans donner d'infos pour autant, Gabe Newell lui-même avait déclaré un jour à Forbes que le taux de profit par employé de Valve était supérieur à celui de Google.
En 2014, rebelote: le cabinet d'analyse Superdata estime cette fois le chiffre d'affaire de Steam à 1,5 milliards de dollars (sans qu'on sache comment), dont 400 millions pour les seuls jeux de Valve (DotA, Team Fortress et Counter-strike notamment). Etant donné la croissance importante du marché et de Steam entre 2010 et 2014, il semble clair qu'au moins une des deux estimations est sous-évaluée.
Puis est arrivé Steam Spy, la méthode de Serguei Galyonkin pour estimer les ventes sur Steam d'un jeu (normalement secrètes, elles-aussi) à partir d'échantillons de comptes sur le magasin et des données publiques qu'ils contiennent. En agrégeant et extrapolant ces données, et avec les précautions d'usage concernant les prix (toujours délicats à établir dans la durée sur la plate-forme en raison des soldes et autres baisses temporaires), Steam Spy a réalisé pour la première fois une estimation du chiffre d'affaire annuel des jeux payants sur Steam: 3,5 milliards en 2015.
Par construction, ce chiffre demande de la prudence. D'abord, tous les jeux dotés d'un code Steam (inclus dans l'étude Steam Spy) ne sont pas vendus sur Steam: certains viennent de la vente en boites (très, très peu aujourd'hui: probablement moins de 5%), d'autres sont achetés ailleurs (entre 20 et 30%). Ensuite, il ne s'agit que des jeux payants: les revenus dus aux Free-to-play ou aux DLC ne sont pas inclus, et ils représentent des centaines de millions de dollars de chiffre d'affaire.
Alors, comment estimer le chiffre d'affaire de Steam? En toute rigueur, on ne peut pas. Mais acceptons pour rire de jouer les devins à la manière d'un cabinet de consultants… Partant de 70% de 3,5 milliards pour tenir compte des ventes hors-steam, on obtient 2,45 milliards, auxquels il faut ajouter les revenus des DLC et F2P particulièrement difficiles à estimer. A la louche, ajoutons 600-700 millions pour les F2P (Dota 2 et TF2 sont réputés avoir ramené quasiment 400 millions à eux deux en 2015 mais ils représentent la part du lion sur Steam) et 15% du chiffre d'affaire en DLC (parce que tout le monde n'est pas EA). On retombe grosso modo sur nos 3,5 milliards.
Combien encaisse Valve ? Environ 30% de commission sur les ventes Steam des autres, mais 100% sur ses propres jeux (qu'on estimera arbitrairement à 500 millions tout rond, parce que). D'après mon petit doigt, voilà qui donne autour d'1,5 milliards de dollars en chiffre d'affaire pour Valve en 2015. A titre de comparaison, Ubisoft fait environ 1,6 milliards. Sauf qu'Ubisoft emploie 9 000 personnes, Valve moins de 400.
Gabe Newell, majoritaire dans Valve, peut se frotter les mains. En plus, lui, Bolloré le laisse tranquille.

(Lire la news sur le site)

----------


## Nono

Il y en a beaucoup des grosses boîtes américaines qui n'entrent pas en bourse ? Juste pour savoir si Valve est considéré comme un cas isolé. Genre des graines d'anarchistes.

----------


## ERISS

Les trucs de principe anar c'est parfois ce qui réussit le mieux, comme c'est fait par des utilisateurs dans l'intérêt de l'utilisateur.
La réussite après peut apporter la corruption, traduite par exemple par la mise en bourse de Google 6 ans après sa création.
Parfois c'est l'inverse, sur du caca pousse une belle plante, comme GOG (pour l'instant).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Il y en a beaucoup des grosses boîtes américaines qui n'entrent pas en bourse ? Juste pour savoir si Valve est considéré comme un cas isolé. Genre des graines d'anarchistes.


La boites cotées en Bourse sont une petite minorité. Twitter n'est entré en Bourse qu'en 2013 par exemple.

----------


## Okxyd

On comprend du coup pourquoi le développement est devenu cinquième roue du carrosse et qu'il sont davantage concentrés sur la gestion de leurs titre et de la plateforme vu ce que ça leur rapporte et surtout la main d’œuvre très limitée dont ils disposent (surtout quand en plus tu as du R&D dans le tas).
Mais le vrai tour de force, je trouve, c'est d'avoir réussi à sous-traiter la quasi totalité (en terme de volume) de la production de contenu pour un coût nul.

----------


## ERISS

> La réussite après peut apporter la corruption,.


Je voulais parler de FaceBook à la base, j'ai confondu (en sorte de saloperie que je n'utilise pas). Mais ça doit être valable pour Google aussi.

----------


## boudi

Chiffre d'affaires, toujours avec un s à la fin.

----------


## JojoRaptor

Pas mal Steam, il faut pas que ça change !

----------

